# Lincoln area



## viplekruxne (May 2, 2015)

Has anybody had any luck around wilderness park in the past few years? Seems like it'd be a great place to hunt but I don't really want to waste hours there if it's a no fungus area.


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

I wouldn't waste your time looking there try the area lakes.


----------



## deadbugdug (Apr 12, 2013)

Twin lakes.....


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

I don't see many trees on google maps by twin lakes? Ru giving some knowledge deadbug? Ur the man btw.


----------



## deadbugdug (Apr 12, 2013)

Have you seen any morels from google maps? I may have four sum there!!


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

you may have found some by twin lakes? i defer to your expertise.


----------



## mushroom_mentor (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi everyone! If you're just getting started and need help finding your first morels, check out this super informative video on getting started. This is my passion and hope to help others discover their passion for mushrooms as well!!! Good luck! Here is the link to my video: http://youtu.be/ismIK7GhmP8


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

Mushroom mentor are you from the Lincoln area? If so maybe you could help by giving some advice to kingyoshi on where to hunt. You did say in the video unlike other hunters you want to help people.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi, sporeloser THAT VIDEO IS CHAULK FULL OF MISS INFORMATION, the good news is nobody ever died from eating the wrong tree. On the other hand proper mushroom identification is vitally important. The saying goes ” All wild mushrooms are edible, some only ONCE.” There are a couple real easy trick’s to identifying Elm bark/trees. 
DEET, really doesn't prevent tick's, and normally if the tree's are leafed out enough to "flap in the breeze like sequin's" you are on the tail end of prime picking season.
There is a lot of accurate info out there, just be careful, Ok.


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

OldElm I was trying my best to hold my tongue about that video. You know Mama always said if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all. I was just wondering if they would give up any of there spots then I would go in after them and pick all the ones they missed. You're right about good information out there there's a guy from Wisconsin who has some great videos and shows a much easier way to identify Elms. Good luck to you this season!!


----------



## jamie (Apr 25, 2013)

Here is a prime example of these "certified morel experts" Totally clueless but "certified" I don`t like to knob anyone but that video is very mis-informative, is going to get someone hurt, and needs to come down. When you don`t know a cottonwood leaf or tree from a elm and tell people to use deet directly on them which is not advised even on the label. I see all kinds of liability with these experts. I thought they were supposed to be "certified morel IDENTIFICATION experts" so they were selling restaurants the right thing. Most forget to use that word thus others think its ok to trust them. There are many good videos available.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

I guess cottonwood leaves look sorta like an elm leaf. Either way as long as you know what a morel looks like you're in the right area


----------



## mushroom_mentor (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi guys! My partner and I are passionate about mushrooms, and are trying to spread the love. We've created a youtube channel for people who want to get started finding morels and for people who are into watching mushroom videos. Check out our second video and let us know what you think. Please subscribe so we can keep doing this. It would be great to be able to do this as a daily vlog channel so the support is necessary for that to happen. Thanks! https://youtu.be/dUxufP0AHqY


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

Another great video LOL!!! I wonder how many doobie's they smoked before making these videos.


----------



## 151sandman (Apr 11, 2016)

Try Bluestem lake.I have done well there in the past.
Plus that puts you many miles away from my new hot spot lol


----------



## whore for a spore (Apr 12, 2016)

I found some greys the other day. Im waiting for some rain this weekend. I plan to hunt all day for about 3 days so ill post what i find!!!


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

What part of the state? I'm assuming river bottoms.


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

Any omaha suggestions?


----------



## boom boom shroom (Apr 28, 2014)

Yoshi you could try Mizzou river on Iowa side of South o bridge from there you could walk towards the river or ride a bike down the trail and hop in I hear it's OK always cars there during season.....


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm not from Omaha but I've heard dodge park or Hummel park. Try two rivers I've heard people find em out there as well.


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks boom boom


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks spore


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

I found some dried ones at whole foods market. 1 dried oz was $20. Which turns into 8 oz when rehydrated. I was like wtf!! Lol


----------



## viplekruxne (May 2, 2015)

At twin lakes should I be North of the draw between the lakes for better results? Didn't find anything to the south.


----------



## viplekruxne (May 2, 2015)

Sorry to beat a dead horse for specifics but I'm usually hunting with kids under 5 so our time is limited


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

If you want better luck with little kids wait a couple more weeks and look at this site to see when people are finding them or look at the progression map for our your area to see when people are finding them. Are you from Lincoln?


----------



## viplekruxne (May 2, 2015)

Yeah I live in Lincoln. I've just been seeing a lot of people in the area posting decent finds. Haven't looked for morels since I was a kid in a different part of the state. Just trying to get back into it and pass it on to my kids.


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

Just checked out the Nebraska morel Facebook page and people seem to be finding them all over the state and a few in the Lincoln area. Viplekruxne if I were you I would stay closer to home with little kids it's tough to travel to far or walk to far. My son and I went out yesterday afternoon for about an hour the ground was super dry so we didn't waste our time looking for morels we just scouted some potential trees. After this rain they should be easier to find.


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

hey sporeloser are you in lincoln or omaha? care to join forces sometime? anyone?


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

ill bring the beer.. i forgot to mention that lol


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm from Lincoln. I wouldn't mind hunting together I have a few spots that I haven't tried but heard they were good.


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

If I take a roadie to Lincoln/Omaha can someone put me on the Muthalode? I'll bring my enchanted shroom stick, a pack of baloney, some corn nuts, 30 pack of PBR (only the best beer for shroomin), toilet paper (ya never know), $10 for gas, and if possible a couch to sleep on, believe me I would not be a bother at all and I'll be sure to bring my "Breathe Right" strips cuz the wife claims there is a bull Water Buffalo sleepin in the King size with her most nights.

Anyway think about and if you want the Ol ShroomDawg aka Shroom Assassin for a shroom stompin pardner let me know, I'll be checkin back on the message board off and on til 2-3 AM but it's no big deal cuz I got 5 hrs sleep last night so I still got some extra in the tank. :wink:


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

you forgot the Slim Jims dawg. Now i know your secret, it's that enchanted wand of yours. Every time i get one i end up forgetting it when i pick a big bunch. try Hamburg Bend up there or by council bluffs. You can walk all day in circles. But no hills.


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

kb, if I go to Hamburg I'm headin out in the boat and check the bottoms one last time but that's only if MF'er goes, hey my favorite shroom stick is a Sycamore, if you can find some of the straight branches that have broke off or if a bigger tree meets it's demise you can get some good sticks. We usually keep 5-6 in the back of the truck or in the boat so us old shroomers don't have to go lookin for one....., LOL!


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

Shroom dawg that sounds good I got a couch in the shed so no need for breathe wrong stripes that 30 pack won't last long especially with them slim jims that KB said you'd bring we could use the $10 for another 30 pack so definitely bring the poop paper and I have my own shroom stick it's not to magical but a few magic mushrooms could make it look that way. I don't have any honey holes but I'm sure s couple hours in it won't matter.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

got to get me one of them dang boats. hunting bottoms without one is frustrating.


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Spore, if I hadn't canceled my last 3 days of vacation this week you'd have the Dawg sleepin in the shed and we'd be killin it tomorrow somewhere around OMAHA! (I said Omaha like Peyton Manning).
I think it's over for the Dawg this year cuz my Posse turned into my Pu$$ies, I think that last shroom stomp that only gave up 2lbs on Sunday put'm on the porch, I still got in one last hunt Tuesday with Kirby Pro and picked up another 4-5 lbs (that boy is crazier than me but then again he's 20 yrs younger) anyway got plenty of shrooms for the family (3 brothers and 5 sisters y'all) to eat and I still have enough in the fridge for 3-4 more late evening fries with the Mrs. Kirby Pro is fixin to prepare some for the freezer so we can break'm out in the winter, hell we might fry'm up just after the clock strikes midnight on New Years Eve so we can ring in the New Year right.

kb, you gotta get a boat or get in a boat if yur gonna hunt those MO river bottoms, I won't generally mess with the bottoms for a serious hunt unless I've got a boat. Have a great summer y'all and until next year the Dawg is on the porch. (I think) LOL! :wink:


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

yeah dawg a boat is the only way. Maybe that will be my retirement gift to myself someday before i croak. Don't know if my camry will pull one though. Ha. I'm just a glutton for punishment so i think I'll go another 100 north of where i was last Thur. just to look. I know where they should be. Heard a country tune the other day on the road. kind of sums me up anymore, went something like this. " i aint as good as i once was, but I'm as good once as i ever was." next year is to far away.


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey if you don't like that song you'll get a boot in yur ass from TK. LOL! L8R!


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

Hey what's up sporeloser? Can u come to omaha? I wanna find some bad.


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

I would love to hunt the river but unfortunately I have a lot of stuff going on right now so my hunting will have to be around Lincoln. Sorry maybe next year.


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

No worries bro. Keep in touch


----------



## Pitbullinu (May 8, 2019)

Im in lincoln if anybody ever wants an extra pair of eyes .


----------

